# Coming OTA and the end of my flashing?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

According to AndroidPolice and DroidLife, Verizon is set to roll out a 68 MB OTA on May 10. I started to wonder if this was the recent leak or if ICS could really be contained in 68 megabytes. I figure it is, unfortunately, the latest leak.

This led me to realize something. I keep flashing because I have grown dependent upon features present in Sense 3.0 and 3.5, and I keep looking for the most stable release. Once I have a rooted, stockish, ICS ROM running Sense 3.6, I won't have to flash repeatedly anymore.

Or at least I will tell myself that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vbman213 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope. It is the latest Leak.

Notice the headings on those leaked pictures? The Bolt entry isn't under "Operating System Upgrades (Gingerbread to ICS)" it is listed under "Other Software Updates"

Sorry lol


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

vbman213 said:


> Nope. It is the latest Leak.
> 
> Notice the headings on those leaked pictures? The Bolt entry isn't under "Operating System Upgrades (Gingerbread to ICS)" it is listed under "Other Software Updates"
> 
> Sorry lol


I know it is. But at some point, I have faith that they will give us ICS and Sense 3.6. And then I will be content with my phone.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> I know it is. But at some point, I have faith that they will give us ICS and Sense 3.6. And then I will be content with my phone.


I agree that we will get ics at some point, but I'm thinking more towards the end of the year...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Once a flasher always a flasher. LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, I think we will get ICS eventually, but the Thunderbolt is not at the top of HTC's priority list.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I have some hope for a summer release, but end of year is probably more likely.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am hoping for a test build by summer.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Does vzw have a say in whether or not we get ics? HTC already said we would, of coarse with no time frame, I was just wondering if vzw could put the kibosh on that.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

So much spam...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Does vzw have a say in whether or not we get ics? HTC already said we would, of coarse with no time frame, I was just wondering if vzw could put the kibosh on that.


I guess anything is possible. I just don't see why they would not release it. They would gain nothing by not releasing it. Just make more customers mad. Can't even say its to sell newer devices to the owners. As they would buy phones used and save a few hundred bucks than to buy retail at full price. Hey like I said anything is possible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really believe ics and sense 3.6 is coming... it's just not a priority project anymore for the parties involved. Vzw/HTC already enraged tbolt owners with the gingerbread update and the long wait for an update/leak past 605.9, they have nothing but bad customer feedback to gain from never issuing us ics at all. I think that most early adopters will have moved to newer phones by the time it comes out though, and that by then it'll be mostly irrelevant.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

even as it stands, the .19 leak blows. Constant sense fc's. Radio has improved, however, RIL's are still a one off, and dont work with ICS. I have a feeling it's going to be just like the ASUS ICS rollout where it's going going to require a new bootloader as well. I've gotten it as far as pulling a db level, but still doesn't register on VZW's network; nor does it recognize the baseband.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> even as it stands, the .19 leak blows. Constant sense fc's. Radio has improved, however, RIL's are still a one off, and dont work with ICS. I have a feeling it's going to be just like the ASUS ICS rollout where it's going going to require a new bootloader as well. I've gotten it as far as pulling a db level, but still doesn't register on VZW's network; nor does it recognize the baseband.


The new leak must not like your phone. My Rom is .19 based and I haven't gotten a single sense fc.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> The new leak must not like your phone. My Rom is .19 based and I haven't gotten a single sense fc.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I can agree with that. Hell I dont even like this phone. LOL


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> Hell I dont even like this phone.


That makes 2 of us >.>......... I not-so-secretly want to whip this thing at a wall. But it is what I am stuck with until GS3/2012 Nexus, so the throwing will have to wait.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> That makes 2 of us >.>......... I not-so-secretly want to whip this thing at a wall. But it is what I am stuck with until GS3/2012 Nexus, so the throwing will have to wait.


Instead of throwing it at the wall. Just mail it to me. I will give it a good home









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> That makes 2 of us >.>......... I not-so-secretly want to whip this thing at a wall. But it is what I am stuck with until GS3/2012 Nexus, so the throwing will have to wait.


While I can't say I hate this phone (actually love it) I cant wait for my upgrade (even though its in 2013), and who knows what phones will be out then!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

